# where can i buy/get breeder redz



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I was wonder if anybody know some/any good sites where i can get breeder reds..

ALSO...can you put two pairs of breeders in the same tank?

THANk You


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Where you from ?


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> I was wonder if anybody know some/any good sites where i can get breeder reds..
> 
> ALSO...can you put two pairs of breeders in the same tank?
> 
> THANk You


Breeder-sized reds or proven pairs????Personal experience has shown me young Reds purchased as a shoal and grown together usually pair naturally...Purchased as adult individuals and then placed together to obtain a pair is another way....Just tweek your water parameters by doing water changes and sometimes adding peat moss or black water extract......Then and only then, hope you have a mixed-sexed shoal....

For some of us, it's "FISHY" reading a thread started by a member(you) with 200+ posts, who at this point should have some contacts(hook ups) on the subject...PM me bro...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> I was wonder if anybody know some/any good sites where i can get breeder reds..
> 
> ALSO...can you put two pairs of breeders in the same tank?
> 
> THANk You


Where arte you located?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

New Jersey, 08901

ANd willing to pay shipping


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

08094 here...holla


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> 08094 here...holla


are you selling breeders!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the classified section sometimes has em.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> the classified section sometimes has em.


08322 pm me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

still in the search


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Theyre sexually dimorphic, so youre gonna need to get them from someone who knows that theyve bred. Thats the only way to be sure.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> I was wonder if anybody know some/any good sites where i can get breeder reds..
> 
> ALSO...can you put two pairs of breeders in the same tank?
> 
> THANk You


well i have seen two pairs in a 55 gal. and they had a couple of batches


----------

